# Violent reaction to low-FODMAP diet



## northernmonkey

Hi all, I've had undiagnosed IBS-D for much of my life, thinking everyone was like that until my boyfriend "enlightened" me and sent me doctor-wards. The usual Crohns/coeliac eliminations so the unsatisfactory "we dunno" of IBS was diagnosed. I've bobbled along quite happily for 6 years on loperamide twice a day, with occasional attacks managed by more loperamide, a hot water bottle and feeling sorry for myself. My hopes were really raised by a referal to a dietician and hearing of the potential of the low-FODMAP diet (she said "this is actually science-based, so its good", which made me laugh). So I started Jan 1st, had a fantastic first 24hrs ("normal" BMs I haven't seen for ages!, feeling great) and was full of optimism. However, something has gone wrong and I'm really suffering - acid-feeling diarrhea, bloating and abdo pain worse than any previous attack, and a splitting headache I can't shake. Even taking steps from my car to work this morning was jarring through my belly pain. I'm feeling like I really can't continue with the diet - is it usual to suffer in the beginning and need time to "settle", or should I listen to my gut??I've checked my food diary with postings on here - I did go wrong on sweetcorn which my dieticians booklet said was ok, but other than that, have been a good girl, so can anyone say why I'm suffering so?? BTW, I'm a vegetarian (no meat no fish) so please don't suggest those Many thanks everyone


----------



## BQ

Well it doesn't work for everyone... Hope you feel better.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I would go back to the diet that was working for you. FODMAPS is not the one and only intolerance in IBS, so it could be something else you increased or started eating when you took the fodmap foods out.Once things settle down then take a look. With that kind of bile type diarrhea sometimes it is when you eat more fat than your body can handle, so you might see if that was the issue, or look at any new food you don't normally eat.FODMAPS are good for people that have issues with gas volume, but that may not be your issue.


----------



## Korga

The Fodmap diet can also be quite low-carbohydrate. You might have low-carb 'flue' if you are not used to that.


----------



## gummivenus

Northern Monkey, that sounds awful. I'm sorry, I don't really have anythign constructive to offer, but you do have my empathy! IBS in all its forms it awful.Have you been back to your dietician? I'd like to know what she says about it...


----------



## zac1972

northernmonkey said:


> Hi all, I've had undiagnosed IBS-D for much of my life, thinking everyone was like that until my boyfriend "enlightened" me and sent me doctor-wards. The usual Crohns/coeliac eliminations so the unsatisfactory "we dunno" of IBS was diagnosed. I've bobbled along quite happily for 6 years on loperamide twice a day, with occasional attacks managed by more loperamide, a hot water bottle and feeling sorry for myself. My hopes were really raised by a referal to a dietician and hearing of the potential of the low-FODMAP diet (she said "this is actually science-based, so its good", which made me laugh). So I started Jan 1st, had a fantastic first 24hrs ("normal" BMs I haven't seen for ages!, feeling great) and was full of optimism. However, something has gone wrong and I'm really suffering - acid-feeling diarrhea, bloating and abdo pain worse than any previous attack, and a splitting headache I can't shake. Even taking steps from my car to work this morning was jarring through my belly pain. I'm feeling like I really can't continue with the diet - is it usual to suffer in the beginning and need time to "settle", or should I listen to my gut??I've checked my food diary with postings on here - I did go wrong on sweetcorn which my dieticians booklet said was ok, but other than that, have been a good girl, so can anyone say why I'm suffering so?? BTW, I'm a vegetarian (no meat no fish) so please don't suggest those Many thanks everyone


Hi, I'm also in the UK and started this FODMAP diet on 9/1/12, I had 2 good weeks on this diet and then the last 2 weeks have been exactly how you described. How are you doing now, did it pass or are you still suffering? I'm finding that the UK version of this diet differs alot to others I've found on the internet, I too had sweetcorn on my list but had a sneaky suspicion that sweetcorn didn't agree with me and after trying it again on the first week, I've cut it back out. I am not vegetarian but I don't eat fish and am very very fussy about the little meat I do eat, I eat chicken and bacon and thats about it, so I'm struggling with alot of the recipes and I hate the taste of bland foods.


----------



## whiterose1713

My first week on the FODMAP diet was really rough. I chalked it up to gluten withdrawal, which is a common syndrome for people recently diagnosed with Celiac disease who must go on a complete gluten elimination diet. These symptoms are worse if you were eating a lot of gluten before eliminating it (like me eating 4 pieces of toast every day because I thought it was the only thing not hurting me). I would try to stick with it for another week as I've read that gluten withdrawal can last up to 2 weeks for some people. I've been on the diet for 3 weeks now and have felt like a brand-new person sicne getting over the withdrawal. That is, until I got lax and ate lunch at a Mexican place yesterday. HUGE mistake. Oh man there must have been so much onion and garlic in that salsa... first pains I've had in over a week.


----------



## QuiQui

Maybe it's ketosis? Do you also have weird, fruity breath? Are you thirsty a lot? The treatment for ketosis is adding back enough carbs to your diet and eating enough protein (meat!







) ). Also, drinking lots of water is supposed to help.


----------



## KJL

This is a fab site, I'm so glad I found it.I was diagnosed with IBS about 10 years ago, but never properly tested.Recently I was testing for Thyroid problems and Coeliacs - both negative.So waiting on a referral to a gastroenterologist, in the meantime I have heard about low fodmap diet so I'm giving it a try.Only on day 2, so no real change yet. Having suffered for so long I know it won't be a quick fix.I've always thought something wasn't right when I ate wheat, beans and carbs, so maybe (I hope) this will be the answer.


----------



## tezamumma

I've just posted in 'My Story'. The fodmap diet took 3 weeks to begin to work for me. i had terrible fuzzy head and fatigue for the first week but feel amazing now having been on it for 4 months. great resources have been the books:http://shepherdworks.com.au/shop/food-intolerance-management-planandhttp://www.med.monash.edu.au/ehcs/docs/booklet-order-form-2010.pdfThe one from monash university was a great introduction and got me started on the diet and the one from sue shepherd had more info, loads of recipes and easy to follow instructions. Quantities of individual foods per meal is really important and timing of those meals containing allowable foods is too.It isn't for everyone but by golly it is definitely for me. read my story if you're interested....


----------



## FODMAPPER!

zac1972 said:


> Hi, I'm also in the UK and started this FODMAP diet on 9/1/12, I had 2 good weeks on this diet and then the last 2 weeks have been exactly how you described. How are you doing now, did it pass or are you still suffering? I'm finding that the UK version of this diet differs alot to others I've found on the internet, I too had sweetcorn on my list but had a sneaky suspicion that sweetcorn didn't agree with me and after trying it again on the first week, I've cut it back out. I am not vegetarian but I don't eat fish and am very very fussy about the little meat I do eat, I eat chicken and bacon and thats about it, so I'm struggling with alot of the recipes and I hate the taste of bland foods.


Hi everyone,I'm also from the UK! I haven't found it too bad sticking to the FODMAP diet - chocolate is my only weakness, the book says 50g of chocolate a day but I've heard others say it's high fodmap?! I've been really strict with myself and I've been on FODMAP for 6 weeks now - I've not eaten out, had any takeaways or properly binged on food! (although I made choc caramel flapjacks the other day that were delicious!) Anyway, at the moment I feel sick and bloated every time I eat and I have no idea what this means. I'm still constipated despite taking movicol twice a day but now when I need the toilet I have to go immediately. Even after eating 30g of porridge oats for breakfast I'll feel bloated for a few hours. Last night I could barely drink a Peppermint tea (which I thought might help!) That made me bloated. Every time I eat I feel bloated and or sick. I phoned the dietician and she wasn't sure why I'm feeling like this so I've made an appointment with my GP next week to see if he knows. It's really frustrating as I'm being so strict and if I'm not sure if I can have something I just say no to be safe! I've been keeping a diary but getting really tired of it. What else could it be if FODMAP doesn't work? I'm wondering if it could be something more serious?Any thoughts anyone?Fodmapper! xx


----------



## tezamumma

FODMAPPER! said:


> Hi everyone,I'm also from the UK! I haven't found it too bad sticking to the FODMAP diet - chocolate is my only weakness, the book says 50g of chocolate a day but I've heard others say it's high fodmap?! I've been really strict with myself and I've been on FODMAP for 6 weeks now - I've not eaten out, had any takeaways or properly binged on food! (although I made choc caramel flapjacks the other day that were delicious!) Anyway, at the moment I feel sick and bloated every time I eat and I have no idea what this means. I'm still constipated despite taking movicol twice a day but now when I need the toilet I have to go immediately. Even after eating 30g of porridge oats for breakfast I'll feel bloated for a few hours. Last night I could barely drink a Peppermint tea (which I thought might help!) That made me bloated. Every time I eat I feel bloated and or sick. I phoned the dietician and she wasn't sure why I'm feeling like this so I've made an appointment with my GP next week to see if he knows. It's really frustrating as I'm being so strict and if I'm not sure if I can have something I just say no to be safe! I've been keeping a diary but getting really tired of it. What else could it be if FODMAP doesn't work? I'm wondering if it could be something more serious?Any thoughts anyone?Fodmapper! xx


This gut thing is so hard! although the low fodmap works well for me I do still have the odd day of nausea and bloatedness and can barely eat I feel so full, even though I eat very little anyway. I go to the loo every second day which is very regular and frequent for me who would barely go in a week before this diet. At the risk of offering TMI, the consistency of mine would still be deemed constipated, but no matter what i do I can't seem to soften it, so I am living with it for now as elimination was what i wanted and that has improved. I have started adding 15mg of white chia seeds to my porridge in the morning which has helped the "consistency" and I have to be very strict with 2 litres of water a day otherwise my symptoms flare. the doc has suggested that the slow motility is the reason for my bloatedness and the nausea because of my digestion being backed up and it's DEFINITELY improved if I avoid sugary food, even if they are wheat free, especially chocolate. very hard for me!!! I don't keep a diary but I definitely think it's worth seeing your GP. you may need something like anti reflux meds or something to help ease the symptoms...dunno! good luck... we understand your anguish!


----------



## tezamumma

I have the book Food intolerance management plan written by sue shepherd who designed this Low fodmap diet and she says the diet is not a fix all for all and that 1 in 4 may not see any improvement although this is usually because the patient is not being strict. But for a small percentage, she says, diet itself is not a factor. perhaps the patient swallows too much air when or their gut doesn't process that air effectively. such people should avoid fizzy drinks, gulping liquids and perhaps need to work on anxiety issues using relaxation techniques, cognitive or hypnotherapy. There is evidence that hypnotherapy can reduce symptoms of IBS in the long term and she says the Australian hypnotherapy association has a list of members who are IBS trained. alternatively it may be that other triggers are a complication like sensitivity to salycilates, amines or glutamates but this should be assessed with the help of a dietition because they are extremely restrictive.


----------



## tezamumma

FODMAPPER! said:


> Hi everyone,I'm also from the UK! I haven't found it too bad sticking to the FODMAP diet - chocolate is my only weakness, the book says 50g of chocolate a day but I've heard others say it's high fodmap?! I've been really strict with myself and I've been on FODMAP for 6 weeks now - I've not eaten out, had any takeaways or properly binged on food! (although I made choc caramel flapjacks the other day that were delicious!) Anyway, at the moment I feel sick and bloated every time I eat and I have no idea what this means. I'm still constipated despite taking movicol twice a day but now when I need the toilet I have to go immediately. Even after eating 30g of porridge oats for breakfast I'll feel bloated for a few hours. Last night I could barely drink a Peppermint tea (which I thought might help!) That made me bloated. Every time I eat I feel bloated and or sick. I phoned the dietician and she wasn't sure why I'm feeling like this so I've made an appointment with my GP next week to see if he knows. It's really frustrating as I'm being so strict and if I'm not sure if I can have something I just say no to be safe! I've been keeping a diary but getting really tired of it. What else could it be if FODMAP doesn't work? I'm wondering if it could be something more serious?Any thoughts anyone?Fodmapper! xx


Oh I also find green tea, specifically, green sencha, very helpful in relieving pain and discomfort. the effect usually lasts about an hour. I'm told it's an anti inflammatory.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

The NICE IBS guidelines in the UK suggest hypnotherapy as one method to help with IBS if after 12 months you have not found relief through conventional methods. Diet may be helpful, but in my own case no diet helped - just the act of eating itself can trigger IBS attacks. For a cost effective hypnotherapy treatment that has been helping sufferers on this support board since 1998 check out my story below - this program is listened to in the privacy of your own home and comes with free support - it is from England but can also be shipped worldwide - we have users in Australia as well that have been helped. Feel free to ask any questions - it can be done alongside the FODMAP or any other diet to help with symptoms as well.


----------



## SFB

FODMAPPER! said:


> Hi everyone,I'm also from the UK! I haven't found it too bad sticking to the FODMAP diet - chocolate is my only weakness, the book says 50g of chocolate a day but I've heard others say it's high fodmap?! I've been really strict with myself and I've been on FODMAP for 6 weeks now - I've not eaten out, had any takeaways or properly binged on food! (although I made choc caramel flapjacks the other day that were delicious!) Anyway, at the moment I feel sick and bloated every time I eat and I have no idea what this means. I'm still constipated despite taking movicol twice a day but now when I need the toilet I have to go immediately. Even after eating 30g of porridge oats for breakfast I'll feel bloated for a few hours. Last night I could barely drink a Peppermint tea (which I thought might help!) That made me bloated. Every time I eat I feel bloated and or sick. I phoned the dietician and she wasn't sure why I'm feeling like this so I've made an appointment with my GP next week to see if he knows. It's really frustrating as I'm being so strict and if I'm not sure if I can have something I just say no to be safe! I've been keeping a diary but getting really tired of it. What else could it be if FODMAP doesn't work? I'm wondering if it could be something more serious?Any thoughts anyone?Fodmapper! xx


----------



## SFB

Hi Fodmapper,I 'm new to this forum and just read your April post. I've been on the elimination diet for almost 3 weeks. I have more distention and stomach ache than ever. Your comments sounded very much like my situation. How are you doing now? Any tips for me? Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## dunernin

zac1972 said:


> Hi, I'm also in the UK and started this FODMAP diet on 9/1/12, I had 2 good weeks on this diet and then the last 2 weeks have been exactly how you described. How are you doing now, did it pass or are you still suffering? I'm finding that the UK version of this diet differs alot to others I've found on the internet, I too had sweetcorn on my list but had a sneaky suspicion that sweetcorn didn't agree with me and after trying it again on the first week, I've cut it back out. I am not vegetarian but I don't eat fish and am very very fussy about the little meat I do eat, I eat chicken and bacon and thats about it, so I'm struggling with alot of the recipes and I hate the taste of bland foods.


Hi

I live near Bristol and was diagnosed with IBS on Thursday,although I have had the symtoms for nearly two years.I am thinking of consulting a specialist FODMAP dietician and wondered if you had anylocal knowledge and advice.

Regards


----------



## tezamumma

dunernin said:


> Hi
> 
> I live near Bristol and was diagnosed with IBS on Thursday,although I have had the symtoms for nearly two years.I am thinking of consulting a specialist FODMAP dietician and wondered if you had anylocal knowledge and advice.
> 
> Regards


 I'm in australia but Jaci barret helped develop the diet and can be found on line at http://dietsolutions.net.au/about-us/appointment-information/ They do skype consultations so perhaps you could go straight to the source for guidance.


----------



## soladeo

A few thoughts:

1) Bad symptoms a few days into elimination diet (and that's what a low FODMAP diet is) can lead to withdrawal, or in the case of SIBO, die-off symptoms.

2) Other potential problems: a) high oxalate diet- which could be a possibility since a high oxalate diet is connected to IBS AND a some of the veggies on the low FODMAP diet are high oxalate. I know I've found myself wandering that way and really have to watch it. Which is really frustrating for me personally, given that I'm on an auto-immune paleo protocol AND low FODMAP/SIBO, so my choices become more and more limited.

b) cross-reactive foods: foods that your body "thinks" is gluten. For those of us with diagnosed or undiagnosed autoimmune disease (and there's a lot of us), these can be a serious problem along with other foods. Here's a great link: http://www.thepaleomom.com/2012/10/gluten-cross-reactivity-how-your-body-can-still-think-youre-eating-gluten-even-after-giving-it-up.html

If you don't want to read all the science, jump down to "The Take-Home Message" for practical advice.

3) I've read that many people who've not had good luck with a FODMAP diet have had success with SCD. Link: http://scdlifestyle.com/

GAPS is another possibility. I'm debating whether to go on SCD or try a GAPS/low FODMAP/paleo diet: http://www.eat-real-food-paleodietitian.com/paleo-diet-and-SIBO.html

This link has a lot of basic info on SIBO, but you can skip down almost to the bottom of the page to download a guide. The Paleo Dietitian's diet is closest to what I'm eating now.


----------



## Mikado

northernmonkey said:


> >>>>>>>>>>So I started Jan 1st, had a fantastic first 24hrs ("normal" BMs I haven't seen for ages!, feeling great) and was full of optimism. However, something has gone wrong and I'm really suffering - acid-feeling diarrhea, bloating and abdo pain worse than any previous attack, and a splitting headache I can't shake. Even taking steps from my car to work this morning was jarring through my belly pain. I'm feeling like I really can't continue with the diet - is it usual to suffer in the beginning and need time to "settle", or should I listen to my gut??I've checked my food diary with postings on here - I did go wrong on sweetcorn which my dieticians booklet said was ok, but other than that, have been a good girl, so can anyone say why I'm suffering so?? BTW, I'm a vegetarian (no meat no fish) so please don't suggest those Many thanks everyone


Hi Northern Monkey, sorry to hear you are suffering. I sympathise, as I still have bouts of gut pain at times which are so bad only a dose of the liquid morphine I have been prescribed by the Pain Clinic helps manage it.

It may be, as Kathleen said, the FODMAP diet is not right for you. Or it could be you would be OK using the FODMAP diet as your *core diet* and adding on certain foods that appear to cause you a specific problem, e.g. high fat food such as eggs or dairy.

However, having said that I do think it would be quite hard to find an adequate *vegetarian* diet on FODMAP, as most alternatives to meat/fish protein are not allowed on FODMAP. e.g. soy protein, legumes. So not easy to find a balanced diet, particularly if it turns out you can't eat much dairy or many eggs. I used to be a vegetarian myself (for 20 yrs) but had to give up in the end because of dietary problems. Not an easy decision I know.....

EDIT: just realised the original post is over a year old! Sorry guys! Maybe the OP will come back and read though


----------



## War Child

attention to anyone who has had this same reaction:

i am new to all of this but i did find out once i was on the low fodmap, that it is easier to see what is bothering you. i thought that it was maybe butter, but i dont use much, maybe a pound every 6 weeks or so, i was having all the same symptoms described here, and i am suggesting that what you are reacting to is SOMETHING YOU ARE EATING, not the diet itself.

in my case its sweet potato and brown rice, two of my favorites!!!!

i noticed that immediately after eating sweet potato, it was like the "Turbo Lax" scene in Dumb and Dumber lol but not funny at all really as it lasts a few days! now i know that i cannot have those two foods even though i dearly love them.

but it really made me very sick. so if you are on low fodmap and still having these problems, it is probably something you are still eating!!!

good luck to all!


----------



## tummyrumbles

My symptoms have improved since December on a modified diet which is a combination low FODMAP, lower starch, gentle fibre, non-constipating kind of diet. The low FODMAP diet can also include a lot of starches which causes gas and other symptoms from malabsorption: gas, delay in evacuation etc. Their non-gluten breads had a bad effect for different reasons - the spelt and buckwheat breads because the fibre was too irritating and the basic non-gluten bread was just too starchy and gas producing.

My improvement was immediate, and as long as I stick to my core foods, fairly consistent, so it's possible that you are sensitive to other things apart from high FODMAPs. I'm sensitive to bread starches in particular, all constipating foods, all rices, certain high FODMAPS, certain fibre which is irritating to me. I've got to be really careful with wholemeal bread and seem to tolerate it better toasted - less gas from some reason.

I've heard other IBS-D members claim that constipating foods make their diarrhea worse so maybe eliminate these first.

I'm wary about restricting food based on its type. Some insoluble fibre and high FODMAPs I tolerate quite well. Some "safe" low FODMAPs and white, refined flours I can't tolerate at all. My diet is a modified diet taken from all sensible diets that seems to suit the many intolerances that I have.


----------

